# Tropica Plant Growth Substrate



## dino21 (8 May 2021)

Hi,

Looking around at Substrates for a new tank and the Tropica PGS looks a very simple set up with its deep bed of gravel.

However whats not that clear is that they say do not lift out any plants, instead cut them off at the base ?

So what is the real problem if you do pull the plants roots out carefully ,  just a cloudiness and/or a excessive release of nutirents ?
Also , what is cutting off the plant supposed to do as surely many will just regrow or does cutting deep on the base generally kill the plant ?


----------



## Kevin Eades (8 May 2021)

Pulling the plant up will mix the layers causing excess nutrient in the water column and also it will spoil the aesthetic looks.


----------



## dino21 (8 May 2021)

Seems surprising, as we do move the odd plant from time to time as some grow bigger than expected or just want to change it for something else etc.

Had been looking at the Akadame / Molar Clay method, as in this sections Sticky,  as an alternative substrate but not sure if that has similar drawbacks ?


----------

